# My Aquascaping Journey



## Achintya (14 Feb 2014)

I like to share some of my aquarium pictures over the years. Since I post here,I'll not post my discus pictures. 

*1. Blackwater tank(WoodLands):*
First I had a 2 feeter blackwater tank. That tank was decorated by driftwoods.For others I used IAL,sandy subastrate.In this tank my Apistogramma agassizi bred for a number of times.
Here is the tank specifications:
Tank dimension: 24-12-18
substrate:sand
Decorations: Driftwoods
Others: IAL
Fish: cardinal tetra,Apistogramma Agassizi double red,Apistogramma cacatuoides orange flash,otocinclus,Corydoras panda
Filtration: Tetra Expower 120
*** This tank got 1st prize in Aquapetz Aquascaping Contest in 2012*


Here are some more pictures of that tank and fishes:




In the mean while dismantled this tank to make a 4 feeter blackwater tank I rescaped this tank for few days.Here are the pictures:



*2.Planted tank(Project Greenery):*
Here I post my planted tank details.I always want to grow a bush of plants from very few plants(say 10 plants). Hence it takes time to mature this tank.Plus Kolkata is a very humid place.here normal humidity is 80% plus and temperature is over 35 degree Celsius.plus i don't have chiller in my tank.

Tank Specifications:
Tank dimension: 24-15-13 (Rimless)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia 1*9 liter,sand bank in foreground
dry layout materials:horn wood,driftwood,ADA ryuoh stone(around 2.5kg)
co2: pressurized with diffuser (3-4 bps)
light: Osram 36W 8000K * 2 pll, osram 24*1 T5HO
photo period:8 hours
filtration: Eheim 2215
fertilizer: K2SO4(lab grade),ADA step2.

plants:
1. Background: didiplis diandra,rotala rotundifolia,rotala indica,rotala sp green,ludwigia aromatica
2.midground: HM,staurogyne repens tropica,ludwiga arcuata,micranthemum umbrosum,staurogyne repens 'porto velho'
3.foreground:HC
4.moss:weeping moss,peacock moss,fissidens
tank temperature:24-25 degree Celsius

fish:glow light tetra(temporarily,now taken out),otocinclus,RCS.

here you can see some pictures of my tank.































** This tank has been dismantled.

*3.Blackwater tank(Black Heaven): *
This is my favorite tank and will not be dismantled by any means.
** Ranking of this tank:
*i)Top 10 in AGA 2013 Boptope contest
ii)3rd in JBL Biotope contest 2013
iii)2nd in Aquapetz Aquascaping contest*


Tank dimensions: 48-18-18
Glass thickness: 12 mm Rimless
Hardscape: Driftwoods
Others:IAL,Inert sand
Fish: 50 Cardinal tetra,2/5 Apistogramma trifasciata(M/F), 12 Corydoras panda, 4 Otocinclus affinis
Light: 5W*2 6500K Philips CFL, 23W*1 6500K Philips CFL
Filtration:Tetra 120, Eheim 2215



Some pictures of my Apistogramma trifasciata:


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (15 Feb 2014)

SKills there


----------



## sanj (15 Feb 2014)

I have seen some of these scapes before, it seems you really are up there with the competition rankings.


----------



## Achintya (15 Feb 2014)

Thank you  

My next wishlist is adding wild caught Paunini blue heckels in my 'Black heaven' tank and little bit change in scaping to feel more natural look.


----------



## Fern (15 Feb 2014)

Fantastic blackwater tanks Achintya


----------



## Achintya (20 Feb 2014)

thank you


----------

